# What's wrong with Fleshborer Hive?



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't see how that gun isn't any good, because 20 S4 shots is amazing. If you keep it behind a Carnifex shield for the cover save, so you can get it close enough to use all three weapons.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't have my book on me atm but I think its the culmination of a few problems. Those being:

BS, Str, & Range.

It hearkens to the Punisher Cannon, which really isn't good.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

Mathhammer wise, its not all that great. Let's take a look, as if he were shooting a tac squad:

a) 20 shots at BS3, which means a hit on 4+, so cut that number in half. 10 hits.

b) 10 hit, and wounds on 4+, so cut that in half again. 5 wounds.

c) Armour save is 3+, so thats 2/3 saved, so if I'm correct, rounding up, thats *1.7 wounds*. (Its around 1.7, I'm pretty sure I did it right.)

So against Meq, its not all that great. And against Geq, or at least a unit of guardsman, I think its 6.7 wounds, or something in that area. Also, its range is also only 12", which is not very impressive. 


IMO I would take the Rupture Cannon over it any day of the week.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

But Rupture Cannon is also BS 3, and you only get 2 shots.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Really one can only come to the conclusion that the tyranofex isn't that great. For it's point cost there isn't a unit in the new codex which doesn't do a comparable or better job for cheaper.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

DestroyerHive said:


> But Rupture Cannon is also BS 3, and you only get 2 shots.


It has a different role. It's a long ranged strength 10 weapon for killing tanks. Know what else in the nid codex is a long ranged weapon capable of killing AV 14? Nothing. Hive guard with their 24" strength 8 weaponry is the next best thing but can't kill AV 14 worth jack, and zoanthropes only have an 18" range.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Also 20 termagants with fleshborers costs 1/3 of the price and do the same thing as one fleshborer hive.


----------



## EuroChild (Feb 4, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> 20 S4 shots is amazing.


I tried the punisher once, which is better than 20 S4 shots ... in that whole game it killed more Orks with its heavy bolters than it did with that punisher cannon.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, you guys are right. I did three practice dice-offs, and I only managed to kill three marines with FBH, whereas I popped a LR with my RC... thanks guys!


----------

